# Glenfiddich and water



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

and smokes


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

nice view


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pic there! Love the view!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

TEASE!!! j/k 
Looks awesome, wish I had a beach vacation coming up....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome view


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice pics.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

quit teasing me with the [email protected]!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice view!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

At least you have a nice beach view. Ike pretty much leveled ours.


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Sorry about your lost Cypress, I hope everthing else is ok down there..


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

normoo said:


> Sorry about your lost Cypress, I hope everthing else is ok down there..


Luckily I didnt have a beachouse but here are some pix of the devastation of the Galveston area. http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/gallery?section=news&id=6389606&photo=1


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:arghhhh::angry::frown::sorry:

I REALLY NEED A VACATION!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Greatttt view! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Now isn't that a nice, heart-warming view. Aahhhh.....

Oh look! There's water there too!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is awesome I want to find one of those little bottles but my place never has them and I never tried it


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a pretty pic. Wish I was there.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

That's a great view! It looks like you're ready for a great afternoon/evening there. :biggrin:


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

awesome view².....:dribble:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice company on the beach.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

even more nice pics


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

The is END is near


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics


----------

